# Spare room renter or house sitter



## valross (May 20, 2012)

Is there anyone the Catalinia area, close to beaches, who would like someone responsible to look after their property, look after their pets (I ran an excellent boarding kennel/cattery in Cape Town for years). I would like to live in Spain for around 2 to 3 months from say June. My intention is to find out whether it is the place I want to live permanently. 
Having lived in Cape Town, for over 50 years I find I need the sunshine and outdoor living if I am to be a happy old lady! I love walking, riding my bike, riding, sailing, reading and many other interests.
My thoughts are - rent a spare room (with private bathroom) from someone or house sit. 
I can provide character references.


----------

